# Does anyone know Shaq's IQ



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

i think shaq has a slight mental problem. His quotes never makes any sense and he alwaystalks to him self in third person. Any ideas why? and he doesnt even know how to pronounce caramel , plus he gives himself nicknames.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> i think shaq has a slight mental problem. His quotes never makes any sense and he alwaystalks to him self in third person. Any ideas why? and he doesnt even know how to pronounce caramel , plus he gives himself nicknames.


I think you have a slight mental problem.

Nice grammar. :whofarted


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Well he did get to college... So he must be pretty smart...

but I honestly think he was failing and the school passed him for basketball... I mean, was he kidding about the whole pythagorean theorem thing? Isn't he supposed to take that up in junior high?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I think his IQ is roughly around the 11-13 range. Just ahead of a dishwasher. Just below mayonaisse.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

lol im in yr 8 and ive already studied it..


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> I think his IQ is roughly around the 11-13 range. Just ahead of a dishwasher. Just below mayonaisse.





i didnt know mayonaise was smarter then a dishwasher. Where does ketchup stack up againts these bright minds?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised, looking at the test results.

Heinz's Ketchup is equally as smart as Shaq, since you asked. However, Hunt's Ketchup is funnier.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> You'd be surprised, looking at the test results.
> 
> Heinz's Ketchup is equally as smart as Shaq, since you asked. However, Hunt's Ketchup is funnier.


:laugh: 

IQ is misleading anyways...


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

:no:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

...........what's wrong with giving yourself a lot of nicknames?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

you can have a low IQ and still have a high academic intellect. IQ is more like how logically you think, not your ability to memorize facts etc.. so he _could_ have made it through college legitimately, does anyone know what he studied?
he's had some great quotes, sure they're dumb but we all agree they're hilarious.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

even more than his IQ, does anyone know his bank account?


he could be as dumb as rocks... but he's still richer than you.


also... he probably acts stupid on purpose... if you cant tell by his tone, and how he conducts interviews...

so who's more dumb?

shaq for playing the fool constantly

or you for thinking he's serious?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Or you for thinking he's _not_ serious? That man is dumber than a box of marbles. He isn't acting.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Well he did get to college... So he must be pretty smart...


He got to college because he was a 7 foot tall monster who would eventually become one of the 50 greatest NBA players of all time, not because he was book smart . You've got a major malfunction if you think any superstar professional athlete gets into college based on their academics...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

He seems a genius, but probably he pays a writer for all the things he says


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Accord</b>!
> 
> 
> He got to college because he was a 7 foot tall monster who would eventually become one of the 50 greatest NBA players of all time, not because he was book smart . You've got a major malfunction if you think any superstar professional athlete gets into college based on their academics...


"but I honestly think he was failing and the school passed him for basketball..."

I also said the above statement...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> "but I honestly think he was failing and the school passed him for basketball..."
> ...


If anyone doesn't know about the tutoring system in college I'll let you in on some inside info. Athletes that need the help get walked through everything by tutors. Its not like they have to really study they have people telling them what to remeber for the test and people to "help" with homework. Any idiot who can play a sport can goto college. Its really f'in bad when they can't make the grade then. Many of the posters on this board work and goto school, I know last semester I was working 38 hours a week and taking 12. I didn't have someone there holding my hand through my classes either.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Shaq's not stupid or dumb..he's probably 'average-slightly below average' compared to most people. BTW, I love that Radio Shack commercial where he refers to himself in 3rd person and when carmelo and shaq say "what are youuuuuuuu bla bla bal"..

haha..


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Accord</b>!
> 
> 
> He got to college because he was a 7 foot tall monster who would eventually become one of the 50 greatest NBA players of all time, not because he was book smart . You've got a major malfunction if you think any superstar professional athlete gets into college based on their academics...


So, how bad were KG's marks in high school to make him declare for the draft? Cause he is another 7 foot monster who would eventually become one of the 50 greatest NBA players of all time. He must have had terrible marks.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

he's IQ is lower than 2 hamburgers with cheese 

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> he's IQ is lower than 2 hamburgers with cheese



his IQ is lower than 2 cheeseburgers..

-Dork


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Well he did get to college... So he must be pretty smart...
> 
> but I honestly think he was failing and the school passed him for basketball... I mean, was he kidding about the whole pythagorean theorem thing? Isn't he supposed to take that up in junior high?



I'm sure his size/basketball playing helped him greatly getting into school, but outside of that (I think, I might be wrong on this), LSU's acceptance rate is really close to 100%.


----------

